

⛅ Amp-what: quick, interactive reference of 14,500 HTML character entities - weitzj
http://www.amp-what.com

======
Matt_Cutts
Wow, cool. Works great for things like "sun" and "snow" and "smile." 🙌

It would be nice if you could select and copy a character without it popping
up the larger version of that character. And once you close that interstitial,
it would be nice not to lose your place on the page. Great stuff!

------
tantalor
You are busting a lot of animation frames which makes the keyboard input
janky. Chrome CPU profiler showed each a few event handlers taking ~250ms
each. Try splitting this work into smaller chunks or using a Web Worker.

